# iPad d'occasion



## Noxolo (18 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite acheter un ipad d'occasion et je m'interroge sur le modèle à choisir.
Les ipads Air étant exclus car trop chers.
Reste donc les ipads anciennes générations, 1, 2, 3 et 4.
En regardant j'ai vu que l'ipad 2 pouvait avoir la dernière version d'ios.
Faut il mieux un ipad 2 qu'un 4 ??


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Janvier 2016)

Un pro pour ma part... Acheter les autres, quel Interet? J'ai un air, j'économise pour le remplacer par un pro...


----------



## Noxolo (18 Janvier 2016)

C'est pour un cadeau, j'en cherche un d'occasion aux environs de 300€
Donc un pro dépasse le budget


----------



## daffyb (18 Janvier 2016)

il vaut mieux prendre un iPad4
Le 3 et le 2 sont quand même pas mal dépassés, surtout si on met le dernier iOS.
Quand à l'iPad 1, ce n'est même pas à envisager.


----------



## okeeb (18 Janvier 2016)

http://www.priceminister.com/mfp/5114221/apple-ipad-4-wifi-cellular#pid=181107763


----------



## Noxolo (18 Janvier 2016)

Je vais donc partir sur un 4.
Merci beaucoup !!


----------



## okeeb (18 Janvier 2016)

Noxolo a dit:


> Je vais donc partir sur un 4.
> Merci beaucoup !!



Ne perdez pas de temps, ce genre d'offres durent rarement...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Janvier 2016)

Pour un IPAD, vu le temps de conservation de ce type de matériel, c'est sans hésitation qu'il faut prendre un modèle récent... à mon sens - un Ipad mini 4 ou Air 2 est 4 fois plus puissant.... De plus la différence de prix n'est pas si énorme (une centaine d'euros)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Janvier 2016)

Noxolo a dit:


> C'est pour un cadeau, j'en cherche un d'occasion aux environs de 300€
> Donc un pro dépasse le budget


Un cadeau acheté d'occasion? Je trouve ça assez étrange non? Je le prendrai mal si on m'offrait un truc déjà utilisé...


----------



## Noxolo (18 Janvier 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Un cadeau acheté d'occasion? Je trouve ça assez étrange non? Je le prendrai mal si on m'offrait un truc déjà utilisé...



A la fois, je ne compte pas te l'offrir donc ça ne devrait pas poser de soucis


----------

